
A stock market game where you invest $50,000 of someone else’s real-life money - a_random_person
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-stock-market-game-where-you-invest-50-000-of-someone-elses-real-life-money-4dd98482651b
======
warsharks
cool but id like to see it taken a little further, run three simultaneous
systems, one on stock, one on forex and one on cryptocurrencies and see which
one comes out on top (or more likely which one takes longest to lose most of
its initial stake)

------
detaro
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14713997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14713997)

